# Newbie that found you too late.



## LucyE (Aug 14, 2013)

I found this forum because my husband received a call from someone who had a "buyer" for our timeshare.  I did a reverse phone lookup and found this forum...OMG I wish I would have found you last week!

A week ago Sunday, we purchased into the Wyndham points program.  Now we are $17k out.  Why do I let my husband do this to me??


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you SURE you are outside the rescission period?  Where did you buy?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 14, 2013)

Darned if I know how a reverse phone lookup would lead to TUG, but welcome anyway. It is hard to say why you let your husband lead you into things. Like major purchases without research. I bet he wouldn't buy a TV or fridge without checking Consumer Reports. 

Depending on where you bought, you are possibly still within the rescission period. Not likely, but possible.

If it turns out you bought yourselves a timeshare, you are not alone. Many, if not most TUGgers bought their first TS before they found us. Some bought more from the developers too. 

You did overpay. So hang around TUG and learn to use what you bought to the maximum possible. The salesweasel didn't tell you everything, and probably wasn't 100% accurate in what you were told.

Good luck, and Welcome.

Jim


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 14, 2013)

The best way to think about it: you bught it, use it for what it's worth. Go on vacations, enjoy time with your family! Do not regret buying it, you're in it until it is paid off (no one will buy and - I believe - Wyndham may not allow you to transfer if the mortgage is not paid off). Enjoy it!

TS


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 14, 2013)

LucyE said:


> I found this forum because my husband received a call from someone who had a "buyer" for our timeshare.  I did a reverse phone lookup and found this forum...OMG I wish I would have found you last week!
> 
> A week ago Sunday, we purchased into the Wyndham points program.  Now we are $17k out.  Why do I let my husband do this to me??



I'm a little confused.  You say that "[your] husband received a call...timeshare" and that " [you] are $17k out."

Is your issue that you made an overpriced purchase at the resort or that some scammer called claiming he could sell your points package if you paid him some outrageous, upfront fee?  Whom was this call from?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 14, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Are you SURE you are outside the rescission period?  Where did you buy?



What state did you sign the paperwork in? Every state has a different number of days to cancel. One state is 10 days!


----------



## 55plus (Aug 14, 2013)

*Enjoy It*

Use your timeshare and enjoy. You can learn how to maximize it from this website. You may be pleasantly surprised...


----------



## LucyE (Aug 14, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that my husband is a TS-aholic.  We have about 5 TS... funny how he complains about all the maintenance fees, but once he starts to talk with the TS people, he sees what a deal we can get.... even though I remind him that it is more money and more maintenance fees.

We were in New Orleans - Avenue Plaza.  Basically we turned in our Fairfield Hawaii and bought an additional 105,000 points for the Points Plus Program.  He liked the fact that you can use it to buy airline tickets, etc. with it.  AND if you use the Perks (or is it Rewards) program... you will save enough to offset your maintenance fees.  That is all it took, hook line and sinker.  Then on Sunday morning, a week later, I think he started to have second thoughts.  I told him to go ahead and cancel it, but he said it had to be in writing, I told him to write a letter asap.  But we checked out of the hotel, got on a plane and got home around 11:30 and totally forgot to do the letter.  I believe we had 7 days from Sunday the 4th to cancel.


----------



## LucyE (Aug 14, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> I'm a little confused.  You say that "[your] husband received a call...timeshare" and that " [you] are $17k out."
> 
> Is your issue that you made an overpriced purchase at the resort or that some scammer called claiming he could sell your points package if you paid him some outrageous, upfront fee?  Whom was this call from?




He received a call about a prospective buyer for our TS.  He told me to call them because he could not understand the woman.  I did a reverse phone lookup and this forum came up along with other links.  The name of the company from what I gather is Prestige Vacation Services.  I called and left this lady a message.  She has not called me back.

I then went back and found this forum again and almost fell out of my chair!  I had no idea something like this existed.  I can't wait to review all these threads with so much information.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucy,
Spend the $15 and become a paid member to TUG. There are several advantages!

And be glad you found us - we are a knowledgeable lot and friendly. And the most we ask is the $15 yearly membership fee.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 14, 2013)

LucyE said:


> He received a call about a prospective buyer for our TS....
> 
> I then went back and found this forum again and almost fell out of my chair!  I had no idea something like this existed.  I can't wait to review all these threads with so much information.




Well, one thing you will find out very quickly on these forums is that if anyone unexpectedly calls you saying (s)he has a buyer lined up for your timeshare and will pay a huge heap of money for it, then it is probably, if not always, a scam.

The pattern is usually they tell you that there is someone or corporation) eagerly awaiting to buy your TS for thousands of dollars but, in order to complete the deal, you have to send a large, upfront fee.  They may have all sorts of names for it but they all translate to a scam.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 14, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> Well, one thing you will find out very quickly on these forums is that if anyone unexpectedly calls you saying (s)he has a buyer lined up for your timeshare and will pay a huge heap of money for it, then it is probably, if not always, a scam.
> 
> The pattern is usually they tell you that there is someone or corporation) eagerly awaiting to buy your TS for thousands of dollars but, in order to complete the deal, you have to send a large, upfront fee.  They may have all sorts of names for it but they all translate to a scam.



Sometimes, it is a CORPORATE renter who will pay you $2500+ per week to rent in Orlando for their conventions. .:hysterical:

Corporate rentals or Trade Show rentals or Visiting Executive Rentals -- all a scam!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2013)

LucyE said:


> I told him to go ahead and cancel it, but he said it had to be in writing, I told him to write a letter asap.  But we checked out of the hotel, got on a plane and got home around 11:30 and* totally forgot to do the letter.*  I believe we had 7 days from Sunday the 4th to cancel.



If you can forget you spent $17,000, you have a lot more money than I do!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 15, 2013)

Sit down  and do the math on all these programs that are going to save you money.  As I recall,   someone calculated you would have to spend around $100K(correct to $50K)  a year  on credit card to pay around $600 in MF.

Check  what they charge   for plane  fares with discount web sites.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2013)

LucyE said:


> I told him to go ahead and cancel it, but he said it had to be in writing, I told him to write a letter asap.  But we checked out of the hotel, got on a plane and got home around 11:30 and totally forgot to do the letter.  I believe we had 7 days from Sunday the 4th to cancel.



You will have plenty of time to consider what should have happened.

Since you already have several TSs, at least you both know the consequences and presumably can afford them. You are welcome here and I'm sure you will find folks who share your interests in vacationing, and will find new ways to enjoy them. Many TUGgers bought their TSs from developers and have gotten beyond the 'woe is me, I overpaid' thing. A few did it again.

We don't know how much interest you have in exchanging and seeing new places, but if you do, TUG membership ($15/yr) gives you access to reviews by your trusted TUG friends to thousands of resorts worldwide.

Welcome to TUG, you have some reading to do. Check out the forums of the system(s) you own in. Other owners of them are often the biggest boosters and know the best ways to maximize ownership.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 15, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Sit down and do the math on all these programs that are going to save you money. As I recall, someone calculated you would have to spend around $100K a year on credit card to pay around $600 in MF.
> 
> Check what they charge for plane fares with discount web sites.


 

I was corrected it was closer to 50 K


----------



## LucyE (Aug 15, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> If you can forget you spent $17,000, you have a lot more money than I do!



:rofl:  Yeah I doubt that.  He will be doing a LOT of side jobs to pay that off that is for sure!!


----------



## LucyE (Aug 15, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> You will have plenty of time to consider what should have happened.
> 
> Since you already have several TSs, at least you both know the consequences and presumably can afford them. You are welcome here and I'm sure you will find folks who share your interests in vacationing, and will find new ways to enjoy them. Many TUGgers bought their TSs from developers and have gotten beyond the 'woe is me, I overpaid' thing. A few did it again.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I am looking forward to learning as much as I can.  I will be signing up for the membership today!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 15, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> I was corrected it was closer to 50 K



Obviously missed   correcting post. Had tried to find original  and post  so individual doing research would get credit but could not find.

Still I doubt many Tuggers spend  $50K on credit card unless  using for business.  Around 3 years  worth for me.


----------



## joestein (Aug 15, 2013)

whether we charge that much a year is a seperate question.

$50K for a $600 reward is a 1.2% reward.   I average around 2% on my Amex Blue Cash.

Joe


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 15, 2013)

joestein said:


> whether we charge that much a year is a separate question.
> 
> $50K for a $600 reward is a 1.2% reward.   I average around 2% on my Amex Blue Cash.
> 
> Joe



Check out this post. Maximizing benefits of credit  card perks   is NOT  a no-brainer!

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197389


----------

